
Show HN: Flashfed.com – a flash sale aggregator powered by machine learning - Toast_
https://flashfed.com/?ref=hn
======
Toast_
Hi, I was hoping to get some feedback for my MVP.

I'm currently using a least-squares linear regression model trained with
n-gram (unigrams) feature hashing, based on various social media metrics, with
a heavy weight on sharing. It spits out a number between 1-50, with 25 being
the most common.

Pretty much everything is automated with Huginn[0]: web scraping, data
formatting, interaction with Azure ML[1], all of which is fed into a wordpress
install using the pluginhunt[2] theme.

Let me know what you think!

[0]: [https://github.com/huginn/huginn](https://github.com/huginn/huginn) [1]:
[https://studio.azureml.net/](https://studio.azureml.net/) [2]:
[https://epicthemes.com/product/plugin-hunt-
theme/](https://epicthemes.com/product/plugin-hunt-theme/)

